# Hillsong Conference



## VaughanRSmith (Nov 13, 2007)

This is footage from one of the messages given at a womens' conference recently in Sydney by Hillsong church.

[video=youtube;sISWPEmQFjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sISWPEmQFjU[/video]

As someone with no TV reception, I never knew things had gotten this bad. Please pray for the people caught up in this idolatry.


----------



## Poimen (Nov 13, 2007)

I wonder how much money I would get if I started a ministry devoted to delivering people from these types of ministries.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 13, 2007)

Now we know why you have You-know-Who for an Avatar!


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, this just makes me weep. All those people listening!

Thanks for the encouragement to pray about it brother, it's certainly better than sitting around complaining about it.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 22, 2007)

Vaughn, that was truly disturbing - I appreciate your posting this.

Blessings, Kevin.


----------

